# Hairless Nathan Dances the Polka



## SifuPhil (Jun 6, 2016)

Just to make your day a little more surreal ...


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2016)

:lol1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 6, 2016)

And here's Nathan doing "Thrift Shop" ...


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 6, 2016)

Their hair looks like mine when I first get up in the morning.  Yikes!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 7, 2016)

The Cupid Shuffle ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2016)

:lol::fun::woohoo1:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 7, 2016)

Can we get Nathan on "Dancing with the Stars"?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 7, 2016)

Stop please, just stop it right now<<<snort>>>...didn't Nathan used to dance in "Twin Peaks"? Oh, dear gawd...perhaps "Uptown Funk"?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 7, 2016)

Hilarious! Gotta love that dog!!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> View attachment 29905Stop please, just stop it right now<<<snort>>>...didn't Nathan used to dance in "Twin Peaks"? Oh, dear gawd...*perhaps "Uptown Funk"*?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 8, 2016)

And here's one for the ladies ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Butterfly (Jun 8, 2016)

Any chance Nathan has been partaking of some recreational pharmaceuticals?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 8, 2016)

Nah - I think Nathan is just high on life and likes to shake his booty.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 8, 2016)

Nathan shakes it off ...


----------

